# SHAQ/T-MAC want Dallas



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

SHAQ/T-MAC WANNA GO TO DALLAS 

Shaq and T-Mac want to go to Dallas but the Mavs might have to give up something good.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Unfortunately the odds of working this out is very small. I keep
hearing these Shaq for Dirk talk. The only way I give up Dirk
is if we could somehow land both Shaq and T-Mac.

It's nice to hear that they would both like to come to Dallas but
saying it is alot easier than making it happen.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Unfortunately the odds of working this out is very small. I keep
> hearing these Shaq for Dirk talk. The only way I give up Dirk
> is if we could somehow land both Shaq and T-Mac.
> ...


We'd probably have to give up Walker and Jamison to one team and Finley and Dirk to the other. We'd be left with...

Shaq
Fortson?
Howard
Tmac
Nash


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah they all know how good Cuban treats his boys down in Dallas... everybody wants to go to Dallas


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> We'd probably have to give up Walker and Jamison to one team and Finley and Dirk to the other. We'd be left with...


Walker and Jamison to Magic?:laugh:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

both Magic and Lakers want DirK, Dirk.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I think you'll need to divide it.

No teams wants 2 PFs or 2 SF/SG

If Kobe doesn't resign with the Lakers, Finley and Walker would be a nice addition to go along with Payton, and then let Walker go next year.

The Magic wouldn't mind seeing Dirk play SF, Jamison play PF, and Okafor at Center.

Mavs get two top 10 players in the league, but lose 4 all-stars.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Orlando trades:
> SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.9 minutes)
> SG Grant Hill (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.9 minutes)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't see this happening.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

To get them both we would have to competely dismantle our team. I suggest we only go after Shaq.

Shaq is a great defensive player and will make Nash and Dirk look so much better on D. Tmac isnt that good and will be a richmans Antoine Walker - wanting the ball, taking it out of Dirks hands


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Also with that trade above, Grant hills stats are screwed, so thats an extra 28 points we dont get (already frombeing down 19)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> To get them both we would have to competely dismantle our team. I suggest we only go after Shaq.
> 
> Shaq is a great defensive player and will make Nash and Dirk look so much better on D. Tmac isnt that good and will be a richmans Antoine Walker - wanting the ball, taking it out of Dirks hands


Whoever (all-star) comes to Dallas or anywhere eles he expects to take shot. If you think Shaq will come to Dallas to watch Dirk take shots, you're crazy. Shaq will get his 20+ points with the ball, because no one can score without it.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

That Shaq and Phil to Dallas article doesn't seem so impossible now. Althought the idea of Phil going to the Mavs is still pretty unlikely.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

The Lakers are going to want Dirk if they trade Shaq. No one else will be enough.
I don't see the fascination with Shaq, He is 32 and the dream team of this year couldn't even beat the Detroit Pistons in the finals.
Would anyone realistically want to blow up a team for an over the hill player like Shaq. That is like throwing away your future for one or 2 Championships.
Shaq is an amazing player but if you are building for the Future as well as for today trading away your players won't get it done.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Would anyone realistically want to blow up a team for an over the hill player like Shaq. That is like throwing away your future for one or 2 Championships.
> Shaq is an amazing player but if you are building for the Future as well as for today trading away your players won't get it done.


It's worth giving away 10 years of your future for one or two championships...


----------

